# OTT versus TTF on a chalice



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Gamekeeper posed the question a few days ago about what shooting the chalice would be like TTF. So I gave it a go using the slightly enlarged chalice. lol 'the Goblet!?'







As far I can tell, the only real difference I noticed was that I was shooting low with TTF. but OTT still felt more comfortable, a couple of my other slings are TTF and I don't mind shooting them so it wasn't an unnatural way for me to shoot.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I have never shot through the fork with flats, only with tubes, and I haven't used tubes in well over a year... but i have never had a problem with the over top method, hence the reason I prob don't use the ttf method, if anything for the aimers out there, I would of thought that holding side or 45deg with ott, you can aim down the thin EDGE of the band as opposed to the wider flat surface if that makes sense, then again Bill seems to do alright lol, as with most techniques prob comes down to experience, preference and amount of time shooting in such ways... Cheers Ben


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just wondering what difference it would make if you used the ball-in-tube attachment?


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

the chalice is one fine slingshot , i dont think it matters either way


----------

